# RIP Hex



## Stosh

Hex was found dead without his collar on the side of the road in front of his owners' home. Positioned there to be found on training day. At least now he's home


----------



## Konotashi

Poor baby. 

This wasn't the news I was hoping to wake up to. I just hope that whoever did this to him (and his family) will pay for what they did. 

Run and frolic, and track to your heart's desire over the bridge, beautiful boy Hex.


----------



## abby

RIP dear Hex


----------



## kennajo

because of this I won't leave my dogs out when we aren't here.


----------



## selzer

Someone needs to be lynched. Dumping the dog back at the owner's home sounds like some sort of personal vendetta. Taking out your anger or hatred on someone's dog is second only to doing something to their kid. Driving back and dumping the dog there was a risk they took deliberately. 

Finding out who did this may never happen and that burns me up. My raw initial feeling is wanting to throw rocks at his head. 

I am so furious. 

At least they, the owners know now, and are not worried about what is happening to the dog, starving, hurt, being used for experiments, or being tortured. 

This is so horrible.


----------



## ShenzisMom

R.I.P Hex, Run Free


----------



## Stosh

Definitely a twisted scumbag. But like you say, at least they won't spend a lifetime wondering.


----------



## BR870

Unfortunately, this is what I figured would happen after the first 48hrs had passed... 

Takes a real piece of work. Hopefully whoever will get their just reward, and it won't be fun...


----------



## Stosh

That scumbag better pray he never gets caught


----------



## Betty

My heart just breaks for the family.


----------



## Kittilicious

That makes me sad, angry... angry, sad. My heart is breaking.


----------



## GSDGunner

Oh my God, that is truly heartbreaking. I can't even imagine the horror of finding him that way.
My prayers go out to his family.

And I hope the  are caught, lynched and dumped on the side of the road!


----------



## Jelpy

How horrible. Is there a place we can send condolences to the family? I hope he didn't suffer-and that the people who did this are found and do. 


jelpy


----------



## KZoppa

Whoever is responsible is going to rott. This was just cruel. Sadly i too agree that after the first 48 hours there wasnt much hope. Still we tried. 

My heart goes out to Hex's family. This is the worst possible ending that could have happened.


----------



## Geeheim

Whoever is responsible for this will get what's coming to them!!! Karma is a $%[email protected]#!!!

~RIP HEX


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

This is horrible. I hope that the coward who did this suffers dearly. Poor Hex. I am sickened just sickened by this news.


----------



## Stosh

The owners' home address and email can be found on the facebook page 'STOLEN GERMAN SHEPHERD, Help bring Hex home!'. Or pm me and I can send it to you. Personal info like that will be removed by the moderator


----------



## jennyp

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. This is heartbreaking. What was the cause of death? I truly hope he didn't suffer.


----------



## Smithie86

It hurt to hear this. We know how much Hex means to Al, Marcia and Jeff and their friends. 

I hope they find the persons(s) who did this and the people that knew who did it. Too many times, people get away with this type of cruel and inhumane treatment of the animals, because those that knew about it just are too lazy to do anything or do not want their name associated with it (even though they condoned the behavior). Then, the abusers are allowed to do it again. Those people, both who do it and those that condone, are cowards and criminals.


----------



## carmspack

just can not believe the cruelty of the people that did this to the dog , a total innocent, and to the owner, Al.

Vile.

We should put our collective powers together and put a hex on the scumbags.

Carmen


----------



## KSdogowner

Stosh said:


> Hex was found dead without his collar on the side of the road in front of his owners' home. Positioned there to be found on training day. At least now he's home


OMG how aweful!!! May they find the people that are responsible for this. Poor baby. R.I.P. sweet Hex. How horrible!


----------



## e.rigby

Whoever did such a horrible thing is a vile person indeed... I really do hope they are found and have to pay for their evil  I'm so very sorry for what happened to Hex  And for his family that is now having to deal with the news


----------



## onyx'girl

Heartbreaking news...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry .God I prayed he would ber home but not this way.My thoughts are w/ you Stosh.Lady Law,Al and his family and your folks who trained w/ Hex.So Sorry

Maggi


----------



## Holmeshx2

jennyp said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. This is heartbreaking. What was the cause of death? I truly hope he didn't suffer.


they don't know yet they sent Hex for an autopsy to try and find out


----------



## LaRen616

Poor Hex! 

I hate people! I hope that piece of crap gets what he/she deserves!


----------



## Scarlettsmom

People who torture and kill animals will not hesitate to do it to a person as well. WE need to hope this person is caught. 

I cannot imagine the horror the family felt, and the sadness they endure now. I really hope they catch the sub-human responsible for this act.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I am both extremely sad and sickened to hear this news! I hope whoever did this rots in the lowest pits of ****! Vile creatures!  I will never leave Zira by herself any where, not even in my own yard .... just the thought of how violent and evil people can be! I swear if anyone ever touched my dog, or harmed her in any way.... that would be the end of them!

 Poor Hex. He sounded like an awesome dog... so loved by many! My thoughts and prayers go out to Hex's family & friends, and everyone who trained with him. I agree that at least the family doesn't have to worry any longer, and Hex's is home now... his suffering is over. So sad.... I'm so sorry to hear this update...


----------



## Debbieg

This makes me sick. and angry I can't imagine how the family feels and my heart goes out to them. Such conceivable cruelty. I hope whoever did this is caught and that they do not have animals


----------



## Stella's Mom

Why? What senseless cruelty. The poor dog was taken away from his home and killed.

Maybe we should start euthanizing these pieces of scum that try to pass themselves off as human.

I hope he did not suffer too much and I hope his family can find some way to heal their grieving hearts.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

RIP Hex, and run free at the bridge. You will never ever have to suffer again and the reunion when you meet your family at the Bridge will be totally awsome.

I hope that the scumbags that are responsible for this senseless act are caught and dealt with heavily.

To Hex's friends and family I am so sorry for your loss, I know at this time no words can bring you comfort. He will be at the Rainbow Bridge waiting on you some day.


----------



## rebelsgirl

So sorry to hear about Hex. I put his flyer up on my wall even tho I live in Texas. Such a sad day. I hope they catch the people who did this.


----------



## chelle

Oh no! WHO does such a thing??? There really is true evil in the world. Deepest condolences to Hex's family.


----------



## DharmasMom

OH. MY. FREAKING. GOD. What on earth would make a person do something like this?? I hope the police are actively looking for them because this REEKS of psychopathic behavior that makes this person or persons a true danger to all of society. The planning and pure evil that went into this is just SICK, SICK, SICK. Personally, I know what I would like to do to that individual/s and it is not fit to write on this board. 

RIP Hex and my deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## blehmannwa

This story really shocks me. I can't put into words how disturbing I find it. Someone stole a dog and killed it for what seems like a vendetta? My heartfelt condolences to the family. Whoever did this should die in a fire.


----------



## Mrs.K

horrible, just horrible. I was hoping that he still had a chance even though it was clear that the chances were slim. Hope dies at last... I hope that whoever did this will be brought to justice.


----------



## Wolfgeist

My heart is broken for the loss of that poor, beautiful dog. I just want to cry over this - who would do this to a dog? I hope they rot in **** and suffer for all eternity. It's not even my dog and I am SO upset - this is exactly why I am so protective of Hunter and trust NO ONE.


----------



## DharmasMom

blehmannwa said:


> This story really shocks me. I can't put into words how disturbing I find it. Someone stole a dog and killed it for what seems like a vendetta? My heartfelt condolences to the family. Whoever did this should die in a fire.



As appealing as this idea is I would rather them survive the fire but be horribly burned and disfigured and have to spend MONTHS on a burn unit going through wound care, surgeries, skin grafts, PT, infections, and maybe lose and extremity or 2. AND then, the day they are discharged and headed home, get hit head on by a tractor trailer and die in a crash and then burn in ****.


----------



## onyx'girl

I'll think about Hex when I track with Karlo...this is just such a sad outcome. 
Though I am glad they have closure/and hope the necropsy will hold answers and evidence against the wicked person(s) that did this. Too bad Al didn't have a security camera aimed at the street before and after Hex came up missing.


----------



## Branko

Every day I have checked in on Hex, hoping he would be safe and back home. This is just heart breaking  I feel so bad for his Family.


RIP Hex!


----------



## tami97

Im so sorry to hear about Hex. My heart aches for you and your family. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Life.Interrupted.2x

There are no words to describe how we feel for Hex, Al and his family...may these wicked, evil people or person die a horrible death. Only a warped, sick and twisted mind could do this to a defenseless dog...to think they could have taunted and beat this dog to death makes me wish much worse a punishment. I hope this was not the case. Run free Hex, your family will forge ahead for you to find the truth...if anyone knows who did this, AND if they have one iota...one bit of remorse, please come forward and give this family some closure...getting back the TRUTH is only part of what this grief stricken family will need...they need answers.


----------



## selzer

DharmasMom said:


> As appealing as this idea is I would rather them survive the fire but be horribly burned and disfigured and have to spend MONTHS on a burn unit going through wound care, surgeries, skin grafts, PT, infections, and maybe lose and extremity or 2. AND then, the day they are discharged and headed home, get hit head on by a tractor trailer and die in a crash and then burn in ****.


Yes, after six or eight months in the burn unit, on the way home, die in a crash -- I second this.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

Oh my Lord that is AWFUL and SOOOO sad...... I guess the only good thing is that he will be able to be put to rest. Do they know what he actually died from???


----------



## Jessiewessie99

My heart goes out to the Al and his family. May Hex rest in peace. I hope they bring the scum to juctice for what he did. Anyone who hurts, tortures or kills an animal is not human and is sick and twisted.


----------



## Castlemaid

There is enough evil and violence in this world. Let's keep this thread clean and within board rules so we can express our sadness and sympathy to Hex and his family in appropriate, respectful ways, with the language we use and in wishes we express.

RIP Hex.


----------



## selzer




----------



## phgsd

RIP Hex...that is just awful, I just can't wrap my mind around the fact that someone would do that...I would be heartbroken


----------



## chelle

DharmasMom said:


> AND then, the day they are discharged and headed home, get hit head on by a tractor trailer...


Nah, a death in a tractor trailer crash is much too quick. 

The whole thing is just too much to take in. It was clearly a really sick and twisted person. And the worst part of it is, even if found and brought to justice, they'd likely only see probation. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

DharmasMom said:


> As appealing as this idea is I would rather them survive the fire but be horribly burned and disfigured and have to spend MONTHS on a burn unit going through wound care, surgeries, skin grafts, PT, infections, and maybe lose and extremity or 2. AND then, the day they are discharged and headed home, get hit head on by a tractor trailer and die in a crash and then burn in ****.


:thumbup:


----------



## Draugr

Ugh. I just have this horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach. Makes me ashamed to be human. But then again, anyone who could do this to a dog has no soul and is most certainly not human so maybe I have nothing in common with them after all.

With that, I'm signing off...I need to go hug my dog.


----------



## Debbieg

Draugr said:


> Ugh. I just have this horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach. .
> 
> With that, I'm signing off...I need to go hug my dog.


Me too


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

This is just so awful. :teary:


----------



## CarrieJ

What a heartbreaking tragedy. I can't comprehend what kind of world we live in where people do things like this.
My heartfelt condolences to Hex's family.

As far as the perps go.
See my thoughts on my FB page.


----------



## RebelGSD

Run free handsome Hex. May you win the championships you were robbed at the Bridge.
We will remember you.


----------



## schatzi14

That poor dog...and family. I'm so sorry to read this.


----------



## Todd

So sorry for their loss. My thoughts for what should happen to whoever did this are not appropriate for this forum so I'll pass. Let's just say it's not possible to make their punishment too severe. Absolutely disgusting people...


----------



## WhiteShepherdSlave

I don't understand how people can be so cruel... This really hurts my heart and makes me so angry at the same time...


----------



## IllinoisGSD

RIP Hex. My thoughts and prayers go out to Al and his family.


----------



## dogsnkiddos

I read this yesterday and felt so very sad. It haunted me all night. I a so sorry for Hex's family, for Hex...for the entire situation. If there ever is anything to be done to help bring justice to this situation please let us know. If laws need to change, let's do it. If money is needed for lawyers let's do it. This is so very awful


----------



## Kev

This is even beyond cruelty... The scum that did this separated the dog from his family, pack, and world. He even has the audacity to leave someones treasure, dead on their doorstep?
This person should be put on a short choke collar and slowly suffocate...

Rest in paradise, big boy.


----------



## Jax08

dogsnkiddos said:


> I read this yesterday and felt so very sad. It haunted me all night. I a so sorry for Hex's family, for Hex...for the entire situation. If there ever is anything to be done to help bring justice to this situation please let us know. If laws need to change, let's do it. If money is needed for lawyers let's do it. This is so very awful


Agreed. There should be a special circumstance for a person who takes and/or kills an animal for revenge or to eliminate competition. 

Memorial bracelets here
Home Page


----------



## Stosh

You can buy a Hex memorial bracelet at www.hexmemorialbracelet.com. Originally the bracelets were going to have his tattoo and chip # and the proceeds would help in the search. Now they will be a memorial to Hex and the money will be given to the family to search for and prosecute the criminals. If there is enough response, a junior tracking scholarship will be established in Hex's honor. The bracelets are $5.00 with $.25 shipping cost.


----------



## Anja1Blue

kennajo said:


> because of this I won't leave my dogs out when we aren't here.


From what I understand though his owner WAS there - just went back into the house for a few minutes leaving the dog by himself. A big question mark in my mind is the apparent ease with which this person (or persons) was able to grab a large GSD without protest from the dog. Makes me wonder if he was immobilized in some way - or knew the person who took him. 

Whatever the means, it is a horrible tragedy - my heart goes out to Hex's family, I cannot even begin to imagine what they must be going through. You were taken before your time Hex - run free at the Bridge handsome boy, and look for my Blue: he'll track with you......
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GatorDog

Stosh said:


> You can buy a Hex memorial bracelet at www.hexmemorialbracelet.com. Originally the bracelets were going to have his tattoo and chip # and the proceeds would help in the search. Now they will be a memorial to Hex and the money will be given to the family to search for and prosecute the criminals. If there is enough response, a junior tracking scholarship will be established in Hex's honor. The bracelets are $5.00 with $.25 shipping cost.


I'm really interested in buying a bracelet, but this link won't work for me


----------



## Stosh

You're right, the owner was there. He was taking out the trash at 5:30 in the morning and Hex was sniffing around the front yard. Al went back into the garage for more trash and when he turned around he saw the van speeding away and Hex was gone. It happened that fast.


----------



## Jax08

Home Page


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I can't believe this.... so sick, saddening and a thousand other things.... ugh... 

My heart breaks for Hex and for Al and his family... RIP.


----------



## windwalker718

*RIP Hexe*

Angels must fly free
above the earthly sphere
though they leave behind
our broken hearts
to remind us they were here.


----------



## Life.Interrupted.2x

QUOTE - From what I understand though his owner WAS there - just went back into the house for a few minutes leaving the dog by himself. A big question mark in my mind is the apparent ease with which this person (or persons) was able to grab a large GSD without protest from the dog. Makes me wonder if he was immobilized in some way - or knew the person who took him. 


My guess is that he was immobilized by some type of stun gun or injected with sedative/chloroform...something along the nature. 

**Edited by Admin. While we understand the emotion this topic evokes, graphic descriptions of violent intentions are a violation of board rules. As is cursing. This is the second time your posts have had to be edited in this thread. A third time will result in temporary suspension. Keep it clean.**


----------



## Stosh

Hex's owner said that he was extremely friendly and would go to anyone that offered him a treat


----------



## Anja1Blue

Stosh said:


> Hex's owner said that he was extremely friendly and would go to anyone that offered him a treat


After I posted, DH came up with that. Our boy would probably do the same....... out of curiosity, I went onto Google Earth and checked Al's property - I wanted to see the layout (which is what the kidnappers might have done) and if it would be easy to snag a dog, using food or some other means, because it's hard to imagine what happened without knowing the geography. Sadly, it would have been all too easy, especially at 5:30 in the morning when it was most likely still fairly dark. No visible fences, and a line of evergreen trees along the roadside. The garage is separated from the main house by enough distance that even if you could see what was going on it could be all over before you could get there. Whoever took Hex had done their homework........
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## mwiacek10

Terrible news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GSDkid

Wow. I definitely did not think it would've turned out like this. I'm so sorry to hear and I hope for the best for his family. If it happened to my dog, I would be so heart broken.


----------



## SitUbuSit

** solicitation are not allowed on this board **

The link works for me, but you need a paypal account to process the donation.

I am heartsick over this. It is a tragic lesson for all dog owners. If Hex's death makes us more vigilant, then at least we will be stronger and better prepared stop those who mean us harm. 

It's cold comfort, but I can't think of any other kind at the moment. This is a terrible crime, and whoever did this must be brought to justice.

My heart goes out to Al and his family who gave Hex such a good life. I hope they can draw some comfort from knowing how many people are thinking of them during this sad time. I know I won't soon forget them or their beautiful Hex.


----------



## selzer

The nature of a dog makes crimes against them so much more disgusting. The idea of a dog wagging, and trusting, and accepting a treat and the person then slaughtering the dog is just sick. When a person kicks or beats a dog, and it comes back trying to appease them only to be kicked or beaten more -- that is something I find hard to forgive. 

When someone mistakes an animal's meaning, like the dog is excited and pees, or scared looking for its owner and soils on the bed, and the people get angry and punish the animal, that is not cool, and works against them in the long run in getting those behaviors to go away. But when someone can take a trusting animal, and animal that is happy to see them, and be cruel to it -- that person is no longer a human being and our society needs to be protected from such a brute.


----------



## Mink

I was following and sharing like crazy.. this is so awful. I really, really hate human filth. Hopefully someone will take the reward money and rat out the sicko.


----------



## Lilie

RIP sweet baby boy. You have been loved by many. Some you knew but many more that you did not. What better legacy could you have possibly left? Say hello to my babies at the bridge, I look forward to meeting you when I get there.


----------



## Courtney

I do not know the owner or this beloved dog but this story has saddened me beyond belief.

The GSD community mourns this loss...


----------



## natalie559

Courtney said:


> I do not know the owner or this beloved dog but this story has saddened me beyond belief.
> 
> The GSD community mourns this loss...


My thoughts exactly. RIP Hex.

Does the owner have any clue why someone would do this?


----------



## Stosh

He thinks someone must have had a grudge against him- he's a ScH judge at many trials, perhaps they were tired of Hex winning everything and wanted him out of the competition. But until and unless the perpetrator is caught, it's only speculation. I'm sure he'll be looking into the eyes of many and wondering if they're the one.


----------



## Jax08

natalie559 said:


> Does the owner have any clue why someone would do this?


Per the FB page, the family has asked that nobody speculate on what happened to Hex and are waiting the autopsy report. I don't think the owner has ever stated a reason for why they think he may have taken. Many others have but I don't think the family has.


----------



## clearcreekranch

RIP Hex


----------



## Stosh

Jax is right, I shouldn't have posted the speculations; however at some point the family was asking if anyone had a name of anyone that might have an ax to grind with the owner. For all we know a good samaratin may have returned Hex's body to the Govednik's and didn't want to collect the reward. There may never be an answer to the who and why but thankfully, whatever the circumstances, Hex was returned home and the family won't have to spend a lifetime searching for him. Such a tragic story


----------



## SitUbuSit

SitUbuSit said:


> ** solicitation are not allowed on this board **
> 
> The link works for me, but you need a paypal account to process the donation.


A link to the Hex Memorial Bracelets site, which raises money to offset the expenses for the family counts as "solicitation?" Really? That doesn't seem right to me. 

Anyway, getting back to helping Hex's family: You can google "Hex memorial bracelet" for a link to the donation site. I hope that doesn't count as solicitation, too.


----------



## Stosh

For the latest news report you can watch it on WQAD.com- the local news which has been very helpful and supportive. They offered to make the reward transfer, no questions asked for Hex's safe return. Now they are still running the story with the hopes that some info will be gained


----------



## Konotashi

Anyone know when the autopsy report will be conducted or reported? Or if it'll be announced at all? 

Also, about how long do you guys think it'll take to get the bracelet? I ordered mine last night. Not really expecting it for about a week, but just curious.


----------



## GSDMOM56

I am so very sorry Al, you and the family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gagsd

I have had complete necropsies take several weeks.


----------



## Cetan

Seeing things like this happen make me so paranoid. I'm thankful that I live at the end of a long, private road where nobody has any business driving up.

I'm hoping that the autopsy comes back clean of any foul play, and that some good samaritan was just anonymously returning the body.


----------



## Mrs.K

You know what I wonder? What if Hex was hit by that white van instead of being stolen. Is that a possibility?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

if he was, I think they would have left him there, the van seemed to disappear pretty fast from what I was reading


----------



## Stosh

They did extensive searches or the surrounding area with tracking dogs so I doubt they would have missed his body- it was right across the street from their house.


----------



## Chris Wild

Mrs.K said:


> You know what I wonder? What if Hex was hit by that white van instead of being stolen. Is that a possibility?


Then why was the body removed? You really think they would have hit the dog, taken his body for 2 weeks, then returned it? Hex was NOT lying around somewhere having been hit by a car. The area was searched very thoroughly and if that were the case he'd have been found. He was stolen.

Besides the fact if he'd been hit by a car, cause of death would most likely be fairly obvious, and it would also be obvious from the state of the body that he'd been dead for 2 weeks. And his collar would have still been on too.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Chris Wild said:


> Then why was the body removed? You really think they would have hit the dog, taken his body for 2 weeks, then returned it? Hex was NOT lying around somewhere having been hit by a car. The area was searched very thoroughly and if that were the case he'd have been found. He was stolen.
> 
> Besides the fact if he'd been hit by a car, cause of death would most likely be fairly obvious, and it would also be obvious from the state of the body that he'd been dead for 2 weeks. And his collar would have still been on too.


Exactly....:thumbup: The whole thing reeks of premeditation...
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The only "hit by a car" scenario that makes any sense is if they held the dog for awhile and he either got out or they let him loose due to all the publicity, and Hex was hit by a car and killed trying to get home. Still, it seems like too big a coincidence that it would happen right in front of their house, so I don't think that's likely. In any case, with a stolen dog that everyone is looking for, the collar was probably ditched right away.


----------



## kiya

RIP Hex. My heart goes out to his family.
I believe whoever has done this will pay someday. I hope the guilt rots thier soul.


----------



## Betty

Guilt is alien to anyone that could do such an act. 

My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## Smithie86

Betty said:


> Guilt is alien to anyone that could do such an act. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I think this is an excellent point. People that does this to other people and animals do not have a barometer of guilt. They think they are above repercussions.
> 
> But, there is no honor among people like that. Hopefully, the existence of a large reward will get the greed going and the theives will turn on each other. You know that more than one person has to be involved.
> 
> 
> The fotos do not do Hex justice. He was (and that is hard to say) an incredible dog off the field, social and produced that. He and a daughter of his hung around with us at the entrance of the AWDF. Great with people and children alike. Great working dog as well. Big presence with him. It shows in the fotos and vids, bit even more so in person.


----------



## jang

RIP Hex---my most sincere sympathies to the family--such a terrible loss


----------



## LaRen616

It disgusts me that those people are still out there, who knows if they will continue to harrass Al and his dogs or move on to other people's dogs.

These people are sick and I hope that Karma is as cruel to them as they were to Hex!


----------



## Stosh

Hex's owner gave a report to WQAD that the necropsy showed that Hex was beaten post mortem from head to toe- 12 broken bones, crushed skull. If there is anything to be thankful for is that he was already dead when they beat his body and threw it in a ditch in front of Al's home. Sickening


----------



## Draugr

I hope his death was a quick one.

What that sounds like is that the person wanted revenge on his owner, and maybe couldn't bear to torture the dog, so they murdered him quickly, then beat the body to make the owner think he was beaten to death.

Or at least that's the scenario I can come up with. I hope it is that because at least then Hex wouldn't have suffered.


----------



## Betty

Stosh said:


> Hex's owner gave a report to WQAD that the necropsy showed that Hex was beaten post mortem from head to toe- 12 broken bones, crushed skull. If there is anything to be thankful for is that he was already dead when they beat his body and threw it in a ditch in front of Al's home. Sickening


OH my God.


----------



## Konotashi

Stosh said:


> Hex's owner gave a report to WQAD that the necropsy showed that Hex was beaten post mortem from head to toe- 12 broken bones, crushed skull. If there is anything to be thankful for is that he was already dead when they beat his body and threw it in a ditch in front of Al's home. Sickening


That's horrid. Anything saying how he actually died? At least he wasn't killed by being beaten.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'm again sick to my stomache


----------



## LaRen616

Seriously!?!?! 

I hope those pigs are reading this thread right now, you people are sick, you will get caught, your lives will be ruined and karma is a B! :angryfire:


----------



## GSDGunner

OMG! I seriously want to vomit right now. How can another human being, and I use that term loosely, do something so vile? 
It sickens me to think about it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

here is a link
Champion German shepherd found dead - WQAD


----------



## GSDGunner

JakodaCD OA said:


> here is a link
> Champion German shepherd found dead - WQAD


That made me cry. Just hearing those words come from his mouth about him being beaten made me tear up. I am truly sickened right now. I just can't wrap my head around how how someone could do that.


----------



## Debbieg

GSDGunner said:


> That made me cry. Just hearing those words come from his mouth about him being beaten made me tear up. I am truly sickened right now. I just can't wrap my head around how how someone could do that.


Me too. It is also very frightening to know that this type of person is walking around among society, most likely enjoying the anguish the caused and the attention they are receiving. They may even be on forums looking to see what people are saying and feeding off it. I think it would be best if we stopped posting about it and just quietly supported the effort to find whoever did this


----------



## Stosh

No word as to the cause of death and I presume that won't be released publicly because of the police investigation. I just didn't think it could get any worse.


----------



## wolfstraum

There is not a word strong enough to describe these people....sick does not begin to cover it, evil is not strong enough....Years ago, there was a situation where someone I had trained with let a bunch of dogs die from lack of worming!!! and a year or two later, he sent an email apologizing where he confessed - "there is a special place in ****" for people who abuse animals...so there are somemore reservations for these people who hurt Hex and his family...

so sad it makes me physically hurt...

Lee


----------



## Anja1Blue

Hard to imagine that kind of rage, but it happens - to people as well. I'd be inclined to start looking locally also - this may have nothing to do with an out of towner who didn't like Al's judging..........awful, just awful. I hope the police stick with it.........
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ken k

after hearing about the beating, I really don't want to know what else this sub- human did to Hex, I will say this, the cops needs to stay on this till this " thing" is caught, it's matter of time till this thing goes after a human


----------



## Life.Interrupted.2x

Eventually, someone will do a little too much talking and get a little too sloppy with their mouths. This is a highly personal crime...a highly personal death...a highly personal vendetta...yet to break bones post mort leads me to believe the person(s) knew the dog and has worked with the dog and the owner. I'm sure the owner knows him or knows of him, and possibly has has had some contact with them. Can't speculate, or tell you how I really feel because the board will ban me. I am devastated for Hex even though his pain and suffering are over...the police need to stay on this and of course, will. Unfortunately, its a never ending recording that will play in the owners heads, which they will never forget. This disgusts me. So so so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarleyGSD

I shouldnt have watched that video, leaves me in tears. :-(
I'm so curious the cause of death, maybe poison? I'm sure they would have found any exterior damage right away (bullet/stab wounds) Ugh, this is just so unfathomable. 

My deepest sympathies to the family. Rest in peace beautiful boy.


----------



## Karin

This makes me sick to my stomach that someone would be so cruel and take out their anger on someone on an innocent animal. And I feel just horrible about what that poor family is going through right now. I just hope to God that whoever did this is found and put away for a long time. Rest in peace, Hex.


----------



## RebelGSD

It is not some stranger who came up to the house, stole the dog while the owner was yards away, and put a dog into a truck witting seconds. This is someone who knows the house and the dog. Who has a white van? Who rented a white van?
There are no words for this crime, I just hope that Hex died quickly and did not suffer.
I am happy to hear that the police is taking this seriously.


----------



## RebelGSD

I keep coming back to this thread and my blood boils.
My dogs are very friendly but I doubt that a stranger could get themminto their car quickly.


----------



## Jax08

This is an extremely violent crime. Whoever did this...it was personal. This is a very sick individual. I'm very glad to see the family now has security installed.


----------



## Lilie

I think based on what we've heard already (but not knowing the entire story) that the responsible parties could be charged with additional crimes. 

*Criminal threatening* (or *threatening behavior*) is the crime of intentionally or knowingly putting another person in fear of imminent bodily injury. "Threat of harm generally involves a perception of injury...physical or mental damage...act or instance of injury, or a material and detriment or loss to a person."[2] "A terroristic threat is a crime generally involving a threat to commit violence communicated with the intent to terrorize another."http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intimidation#cite_note-2


----------



## Stosh

Besides felony theft because of Hex's monetary value. I just hope they catch this vile being- I left off the word human


----------



## Anja1Blue

RebelGSD said:


> I keep coming back to this thread and my blood boils.
> My dogs are very friendly but I doubt that a stranger could get themminto their car quickly.


I'd like to believe that mine wouldn't - but if it were early in the morning (as in this instance) where, for example, they hadn't eaten yet, I'm pretty sure if a person (especially a man, Conor adores men) had an open door on a van/car and was waving a steak around, Conor would jump right in. Anja is a chow hound also, but she has a greater natural suspicion of strangers so she might be harder to corrall. Overall though I just don't know.....and I hope I never have to go through something like this to find out.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## lafalce

OMG...........this is horrible. This person is truly ill, needs to be caught.

I feel so bad for them. So sad, so hard to believe!!!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden

OMG :angryfire: forget the cops let's find the ****** our selfs and beat him jus like he did that poor dog. Cept let's keep him alive for as long as we can so we can make him suffer!!!!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom

did I miss something? Have the autopsy results come back yet? Regardless I am for vengenance!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Oh wow, I am just stunned, sick, & *SAD* to find this thread started.   

I cannot imagine living with this guilt, *HOW* can someone do such a thing !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angryfire::angryfire::angryfire:

This truly breaks my heart to run into this thread tonight.  I have been wondering about Hex & info on him. I am just sick.......... RIP boy :halogsd:


----------



## Stosh

The cause of death either hasn't been determined yet or hasn't been released publicly. I doubt they will with the investigation going on. Thank God Hex was already dead when his body was beaten


----------



## Anja1Blue

Dooney's Mom said:


> did I miss something? Have the autopsy results come back yet? Regardless I am for vengenance!


Even if the person or persons are caught, it is unlikely that the punishment will fit the crime - people will still be angry and frustrated, and feel that it isn't enough. It varies from state to state of course -but I think the most we can look for is perhaps some jail time (though not long enough) and a fine. Animals simply aren't seen in the same light as humans when it comes to a crime having been perpetrated.
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Anja1Blue said:


> Even if the person or persons are caught, it is unlikely that the punishment will fit the crime - people will still be angry and frustrated, and feel that it isn't enough. It varies from state to state of course -but I think the most we can look for is perhaps some jail time (though not long enough) and a fine. Animals simply aren't seen in the same light as humans when it comes to a crime having been perpetrated.
> ______________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> Anja SchH3 GSD
> Conor GSD
> Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


Yes, true, but I sure as he** HOPE they find the person/people & they get something out of doing this !!!!! I hope they pay as no human or animal deserves to go through anything like this. So heartbreaking...... Makes me sad people can be so sick & cruel to animals!!!!


----------



## ken k

Anja1Blue said:


> Even if the person or persons are caught, it is unlikely that the punishment will fit the crime - people will still be angry and frustrated, and feel that it isn't enough. It varies from state to state of course -but I think the most we can look for is perhaps some jail time (though not long enough) and a fine. Animals simply aren't seen in the same light as humans when it comes to a crime having been perpetrated.
> ______________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> Anja SchH3 GSD
> Conor GSD
> Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:



in Mi. sometime ago a guy starved his GSD to death, he received 5 years, this crime commented on Hex, if the prosecution can convince a jury in the farming community where this crime happened, that it was for revenge, you may see the sub human that did this with maybe 10 years, still wouldn't be long enough


----------



## selzer

I think the jury finds him guilty or innocent, the judge sentences within the limits set forth in the law. I think they can get him for felony theft, and cruelty to animals, if he gets 5 years and serves 2 I will be surprised. There may be something about beating the dogs body and leaving it out there to be found that might be considered some type of threat. Hard to say. The first thing is catch him.

I had a random thought about this that just does not belong in the random thread. Everything suggests that the person who did this is somehow connected to where he trains or shows/trials dogs, probably local though, as they were able to stalk his home to grab the dog. That is not for sure, but it seems likely that this is a dog-person who did this horrific thing. For someone who things of dogs as something that people on farms have, or an ornament for the back yard, committing such a crime is disgusting yes, but not like one of us who spends hours and hours on everything dog-related. Someone who trains and trials, is unlikely to go home and leave their dog in their back yard the rest of the week. I guess the point is that the person who did this, is one of the most vindictive evil people and he probably owns one or more dogs, possibly GSDs. Might even be a member of a club, or an internet site. He knew what that dog meant to its owner. And if I say what I think should happen, I will probably break some board rule or another.


----------



## Stosh

That would seem to be the case rather than some random act. If there's some freaks around who just like to kill animals I wouldn't think they'd return him in that condition to be found on training day. Unless it's a strange coincidence, it has to be personal. I bet Al looks into the eyes of a lot of people now wondering if they're the one


----------



## DharmasMom

That is DISGUSTING and the evil douchebags that perpetrated this crime do not deserve to live.


----------



## Cetan

Even if the individual who did that to Hex is caught, and he does or does not serve a sentence, his name will get out to the public.

Not that I'm advocate anything, but I wouldn't be surprised if some vigilante street justice went his way after he's let free. Even more so if it's just a "slap-on-the-wrist" punishment.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The more I hear about this the sadder and angrier I feel.


----------



## jdh520

Anyone ever seen "Law Abiding Citizen" and what Gerard Butler does to that guy who raped and killed his family? I always thought that would be the absolute worst way to die but also that someone who tortures another human or animal should have to pay the same price.


----------



## CassieGSD

Although I've been reading this forum for a long time, I haven't posted and apparently cannot remember my login so I re-registered because this thread disturbed me so much.

This thread is the most disturbing I've ever read. It caused me chest pain and I can't imagine how the owner and his family feels. My heart goes out to them.

My conclusion is that you all are right in your guess that the person(s) responsible for this horrific crime are known to the owner, most probably through the competitive GSD world.

After reading this entire thread a few times something clicked. Why did the killer keep the dog for two weeks before returning the body? The only explanation I can think of is that this monster used Hex for a stud dog, then killed him. 

I hope, in time, the person(s) responsible are identified and severely punished, in or out of the justice system.


----------



## Alexandria610

CassieGSD said:


> After reading this entire thread a few times something clicked. Why did the killer keep the dog for two weeks before returning the body? The only explanation I can think of is that this monster used Hex for a stud dog, then killed him.


 
Sadly, that's pretty close to what I was thinking happened, too. Either that, or, they wanted to keep him to make money off him (stud wise) but realized that it might get around that the dog was Hex or that someone might realize it was the dog via the tattoo, physical appearance, etc. That, and, some sick people in this world get jollies out of hurting others and animals - and as you and others have stated, the person knew about the dog circuit. They had to have to have known when to drop the dog off so that it would be seen and 'cause the most upset to the owners and those that knew the dog.

It's just......unbelievable.


----------



## Stosh

They did keep Hex until Al's training day at his property then left him in the ditch to be discovered that morning- perhaps that was the plan as well. I mean who would know THAT day was a tracking training day. You can go to the fb page 'Justice For Hex' and buy a bracelet in his memory that will go to the cost of the investigation, necropsy and reward. A memorial trophy in tracking in Hex's honor is also in the works as well as a junior scholarship for in tracking.


----------



## CassieGSD

Stosh said:


> They did keep Hex until Al's training day at his property then left him in the ditch to be discovered that morning- perhaps that was the plan as well. I mean who would know THAT day was a tracking training day. You can go to the fb page 'Justice For Hex' and buy a bracelet in his memory that will go to the cost of the investigation, necropsy and reward. A memorial trophy in tracking in Hex's honor is also in the works as well as a junior scholarship for in tracking.


Okay, thanks for the info... I like the idea of reward money. People talk for money......

Honestly, and I hate to be Debbie Downer, the trophy idea doesn't thrill me at first thought because of the possibility of the person(s) responsible having a chance at winning it. That would be ultimate satisfaction for mentally ill people like the kidnappers.


----------



## Stosh

The results regarding the cause of death have not been received yet and as I suspected, the owners will not release them until and unless the detectives say they should. 

I never thought about the winner receiving the trophy.


----------



## selzer

It may be that they kept the dog as a stud dog. But for a dog to do well, it is nature and nurture. They will not be able to sell the puppies as being out of this dog, so they will have to use their own dog for the sire on record. So suddenly the puppies have more natural talent than the sire. It would be hard to prove and if the breeder is small, it is unlikely that he even needs to have DNA on file for his sire if it is not an import, so it may be possible to pass off puppies out of this dog as another's so long as no one ever challenges the parenthood, and the registering organization will follow through. 

I think that it is unlikely because it is unlikely to produce enough to make it worth the risk. And why kill the dog and beat the body? If you want to use him as a stud and pass off the puppies as another dog's, you can drop the dog back off and in nine weeks produce a litter. 

Furthermore, that is a motive. Using the dog as a stud dog would not produce the vehemence of battering the corpse. 

I thought maybe they battered the corpse to make identification impossible in case they substituted the dog, but that doesn't make any sense either, really. If they want to compete, and this guy sees his dog he will recognize it and demand it be DNA'd or whatever. So it is all senseless.


----------



## jdh520

I'd be wary of anyone in that area having puppies in the next 9 weeks. Also they could have beaten the body to try and make it seem like Hex was just hit by a car.


----------



## CassieGSD

selzer said:


> It may be that they kept the dog as a stud dog. But for a dog to do well, it is nature and nurture. They will not be able to sell the puppies as being out of this dog, so they will have to use their own dog for the sire on record. So suddenly the puppies have more natural talent than the sire. It would be hard to prove and if the breeder is small, it is unlikely that he even needs to have DNA on file for his sire if it is not an import, so it may be possible to pass off puppies out of this dog as another's so long as no one ever challenges the parenthood, and the registering organization will follow through.
> 
> I think that it is unlikely because it is unlikely to produce enough to make it worth the risk. And why kill the dog and beat the body? If you want to use him as a stud and pass off the puppies as another dog's, you can drop the dog back off and in nine weeks produce a litter.
> 
> Furthermore, that is a motive. Using the dog as a stud dog would not produce the vehemence of battering the corpse.
> 
> I thought maybe they battered the corpse to make identification impossible in case they substituted the dog, but that doesn't make any sense either, really. If they want to compete, and this guy sees his dog he will recognize it and demand it be DNA'd or whatever. So it is all senseless.


Everything you said makes absolute sense because you are thinking like a normal, rational human being.

But these people are not normal, rational human beings.

I don't think this was for money out of puppies (IF he was used as a stud dog)
Anything these people did was for dark personal reasons and a perverse personal satisfaction. IF they used him and got puppies I don't think they would give a hoot about bragging rights of the real sire. Just knowing would only be for them and having a dog produced illegally out of this great dog would be a matter of satisfaction and hilarity for them at a trial, especially if they won under this man, who I understood from reading is a judge.

That's why I don't like the trophy idea in this dog's name. Unless it's used for bait to try and capture or figure out which of the competitors could be the killer. Because I believe a trophy like that would prove irresistable.

It's a horrible, ugly situation with a dangerous person(s) running around. This man should be very careful for himself, his family, home and dogs.


----------



## Stosh

I'm so concerned for Al and Marcia's safety as well- especially Al's. He's judging a big ScH trial next weekend, he and Hex were the US National tracking team's captains for the past two years. It's just the most bizarre, hateful, sick crime against anyone- dog and owner alike- I've ever heard of. Hopefully when they catch the perpetrator they will be charged with terroristic threat along with the rest of the crimes they committed. Al has installed a security system and lights on his property


----------



## CassieGSD

jdh520 said:


> I'd be wary of anyone in that area having puppies in the next 9 weeks. Also they could have beaten the body to try and make it seem like Hex was just hit by a car.


I don't think so because of the placement of the body. It's not uncommon for killers to send messages one way or another. This was a message, even though it isn't clear right now.


----------



## Freestep

jdh520 said:


> Also they could have beaten the body to try and make it seem like Hex was just hit by a car.


That was my thought as well--leaving him in the ditch, as though he had simply run off, gotten hit by a car, and died there.

Then again, if the deed was done for jealousy/malice/revenge, wouldn't they want to terrorize the owner with the viciousness of the crime, rather than try to cover it up? If the deed was done for money, wouldn't they have come forward when a reward was offered?

This whole thing just doesn't add up. I wish I could see into people's heads and know what the %#@& they are thinking.


----------



## CassieGSD

Stosh said:


> I'm so concerned for Al and Marcia's safety as well- especially Al's. He's judging a big ScH trial next weekend, he and Hex were the US National tracking team's captains for the past two years. It's just the most bizarre, hateful, sick crime against anyone- dog and owner alike- I've ever heard of. Hopefully when they catch the perpetrator they will be charged with terroristic threat along with the rest of the crimes they committed. Al has installed a security system and lights on his property


It will be like finding a needle in a haystack.

These person(s) were extremely bold. Confident. Arrogant. And mocking, by placement of the body. They also wanted to horrify with their treatment of the body.

I'm guessing they are on a "high" right now because they got away with it. I read in this thread (sorry, can't remember which ID posted it), that someone posited the people might talk. I think the person(s) would drop cryptic clues first before talking to anyone. They might be one(s) who offer the biggest condolences on the loss. 

I don't think you beat the enemy by thinking like yourself. You beat him by thinking like him.

Hopefully, in time, the pieces of the puzzle can be put together and at least be solved.


----------



## Cetan

Freestep said:


> That was my thought as well--leaving him in the ditch, as though he had simply run off, gotten hit by a car, and died there.
> 
> Then again, if the deed was done for jealousy/malice/revenge, wouldn't they want to terrorize the owner with the viciousness of the crime, rather than try to cover it up? If the deed was done for money, wouldn't they have come forward when a reward was offered?
> 
> This whole thing just doesn't add up. I wish I could see into people's heads and know what the %#@& they are thinking.


It's all very weird. I was thinking maybe the killer felt remorse and tried to make it look like an accident, but, having been able to snatch Hex so precisely, and leaving Hex in an area where he was out of sight, but Al/Marcia would find him on the day it would be easy for them to do so... it's too precise to be coincidences. Yet, if it was purely malice, there were more overt ways to get a message across...

I guess my big questions before even beginning to form a valid theory as to what happened are: What happened in those two weeks he was gone? And how long had Hex been dead before he was found in the ditch and autopsied?


----------



## Draugr

Maybe, and I know this is a long shot, but, maybe, like selzer said, Hex was stolen to be used as a sire. But, some sort of accident happened...who knows what...the dog died under their care. They panic. Original plans were to return the stolen dog alive a week or so later. Now, that can't happen. Not thinking straight, they beat the body, leave it in a ditch in front of the house, thinking it will look like he was hit by a car when trying to return home. The return the body because they have no malice against the owners, and they want them to have closure...just do not want to admit to what they have done.

I think it far more likely this was done by some horrible, sick example of...of, a something, not a human being, but, something. Not even monster, monsters would not even do something like this. But, that is the only scenario I can envision where no ill will was truly intended. Just lots of bad judgement.


----------



## selzer

I wonder if the dog was hit by a car. Then run over again, and maybe again post mortem. But then why would someone pick up the mangled body and return it, they might pull it to the side of the road and call the cops or owners.


----------



## Stosh

There's just no way to know unless the perpetrators are caught. For an instant I was thinking that maybe someone found his dead body and left it for the Govednik's to find. But why wouldn't they collect the $3k reward money- it was for Hex's return dead or alive. The results of the necropsy regarding cause of death will reveal a lot more. I'm just thankful that he was dead when the body was beaten or run over or whatever happened. It's just so gruesome and heartbreaking.


----------



## PaddyD

Scenarios, schmenarios. Who knows.
Heres' one:
The dog wandered out and was hit by a car (borrowed scenario) and thrown far enough not to be found. Someone discovered the body days later and, having read the news, moved it to a place where it would be found.


----------



## Draugr

selzer said:


> I wonder if the dog was hit by a car. Then run over again, and maybe again post mortem. But then why would someone pick up the mangled body and return it, they might pull it to the side of the road and call the cops or owners.


But, the necropsy said the dog's body was beaten postmortem, not hit by a car.

And even if he was run over postmortem, wouldn't the different sources of injury look very different to a veterinary examiner?

I am not sure. That was my assumption but I may be quite wrong.


----------



## Castlemaid

PaddyD said:


> Scenarios, schmenarios. Who knows.
> Heres' one:
> The dog wandered out and was hit by a car (borrowed scenario) and thrown far enough not to be found. Someone discovered the body days later and, having read the news, moved it to a place where it would be found.


The post-mortem would have been able to determine if the broken bones were caused by being hit by a car, and whether he died from his injuries - as it is, the findings are that Hex was beaten and had almost all his bones broken after he was already dead. 

I'm thinking that the person who killed him and beat him, might have done this to make it look like Hex died due to having been hit by a car.


----------



## onyx'girl

I think, to honor Hex and show respect for his owners, please stop speculating. 
It may be that the abuser is reading anything and everything about this(thru google all links may show up where ever Hex's FB or donation links appear) and the less said as far as speculation goes, the better....don't feed the trolls so to speak. 

When/if they release any info, I just hope it leads to the arrest of whoever did this. And justice will be served, even if the court system isn't going to be the "judge"

Rest in Peace Hex, may your passing not be in vain, but we all learn that our dogs need to be safely secure, where ever~ when ever.
My heart breaks when I think of what Al and Marsha are going thru. I can't imagine if this had happened to any one of my pets.


----------



## PaddyD

onyx'girl said:


> I think, to honor Hex and show respect for his owners, please stop speculating.
> It may be that the abuser is reading anything and everything about this(thru google all links may show up where ever Hex's FB or donation links appear) and the less said as far as speculation goes, the better....don't feed the trolls so to speak.
> 
> When/if they release any info, I just hope it leads to the arrest of whoever did this. And justice will be served, even if the court system isn't going to be the "judge"
> 
> Rest in Peace Hex, may your passing not be in vain, but we all learn that our dogs need to be safely secure, where ever~ when ever.
> My heart breaks when I think of what Al and Marsha are going thru. I can't imagine if this had happened to any one of my pets.


Well said and AMEN.


----------



## KSdogowner

selzer said:


> I wonder if the dog was hit by a car. Then run over again, and maybe again post mortem. But then why would someone pick up the mangled body and return it, they might pull it to the side of the road and call the cops or owners.


Wasn't the collar removed though? If this were the scenario, the collar would have still be on him or at least been at the site.


----------



## KZoppa

onyx'girl said:


> I think, to honor Hex and show respect for his owners, please stop speculating.
> It may be that the abuser is reading anything and everything about this(thru google all links may show up where ever Hex's FB or donation links appear) and the less said as far as speculation goes, the better....don't feed the trolls so to speak.
> 
> When/if they release any info, I just hope it leads to the arrest of whoever did this. And justice will be served, even if the court system isn't going to be the "judge"
> 
> Rest in Peace Hex, may your passing not be in vain, but we all learn that our dogs need to be safely secure, where ever~ when ever.
> My heart breaks when I think of what Al and Marsha are going thru. I can't imagine if this had happened to any one of my pets.


 
very much agree. Plus Al's family has asked that we all stop speculating as its not doing anyone any good. Everything has already been identified as a possible scenario by police and the detective involved with the case. By continuing to speculate we're not only going against the families wishes but, as said above, we're very possibly feeding the troll/creature(s) who were involved in this. Continuing to speculate after being asked that we stop is rude and extremely disrespectful of the family and Hex. I know and understand everyone has ideas on why and i think we all pretty much agree this was a personal vendetta against Al situation but thats really as far as this should continue to go. 

What Hex's family needs is our support and continued prayers and well wishes that the scum who did this horrible thing to an innocent are caught and punished as severely as possible within the law. As i understand it, this is a felony case, which is already a pretty punishable offense. 

RIP Hex. Whoever is responsible will pay dearly for their crime. Run free at the bridge. We know you'll be watching over your family and that your tail will wag like crazy when your murderer(s) are found.


----------



## Debbieg

KZoppa said:


> v By continuing to speculate we're not only going against the families wishes but, as said above, we're very possibly feeding the troll/creature(s) who were involved in this. Continuing to speculate after being asked that we stop is rude and extremely disrespectful of the family and Hex. I know and understand everyone has ideas on why and i think we all pretty much agree this was a personal vendetta against Al situation but thats really as far as this should continue to go.
> 
> What Hex's family needs is our support and continued prayers and well wishes that the scum who did this horrible thing to an innocent are caught and punished as severely as possible within the law. As i understand it, this is a felony case, which is already a pretty punishable offense.
> 
> RIP Hex. Whoever is responsible will pay dearly for their crime. Run free at the bridge. We know you'll be watching over your family and that your tail will wag like crazy when your murderer(s) are found.



Amen


----------



## Stosh

The Hex memorial bracelets have already raised $4000 towards expenses of the search, necropsy and to add to the reward. At $5 a bracelet that's an impressive total. The results of the cause of death haven't been received yet. They did find dirt on Hex's body and they took soil samples and more pictures of where Hex's body was found- the investigation is moving along


----------



## Alexandria610

Thank you so much for the update, Stosh. That's great to hear about the money raised. I hope the investigation brings justice to Hex and his family.


----------



## GatorDog

Al judged my club's trial this past weekend. One of our members' dogs was acting out of character, didn't do so well in the trial, and did not end up getting a title that it had worked for all year. The handler, in return, was very upset and disheartened, and it showed through her routine. As the routine was finished, Al walked over and quietly spoke a few words to the handler. 
Later in the day as I was speaking with this handler, she went on to tell me that as Al walked over at the end of the routine and saw the expression on her face he said to her, "She may have not done what you wanted today, but she did her best. Appreciate what was given to you because your dog is alive and happy and that's all that matters."

Brought tears to my eyes. Every day since that day I have thought about that and truly appreciate every day that I get to have with my Aiden.


----------



## Stosh

Thanks for posting that- Al and Hex were such a remarkable team, I'm so glad to hear that Al is continuing to share his knowledge and experience.


----------



## onyx'girl

Dead dog's owner disagrees with determination of sheriff's investigation - Quad Cities Online


----------



## ken k

how is it they searched the area and no Hex, and then the body turns up later, where they have already looked?


----------



## onyx'girl

too bad the Sheriff can't answer that one....or the reason Hex's bones were broken post mortem. They just don't want to deal with it obviously. Glad Al has a P.I. to carry on the investigation.


----------



## KZoppa

onyx'girl said:


> too bad the Sheriff can't answer that one....or the reason Hex's bones were broken post mortem. They just don't want to deal with it obviously. Glad Al has a P.I. to carry on the investigation.


 
thats good he has a PI involved. I had a feeling as soon as Hex's body showed up the case would be closed with the local law enforcement. It just doesnt make sense how they can close a case so easily after the area was thoroughly searched and no sign of Hex and suddenly they find him in an area they'd combed through already. I mean how the heck do you explain that?!?! 

There is a lot about the whole thing that just doesnt make sense! They thoroughly searched the area and found no signs of Hex. A white van speeding away with Hex suddenly missing. Someone is said to have called and claimed he hit Hex but the bones were broken AFTER Hex was already dead. He was missing darn near a full two weeks. He was returned ON a training day where they knew he would be found. NO COLLAR. It doesnt add up to somebody simply hit him. All this happened before a trial right? There is too much involved that doesnt connect right for it to be simply "i'm sorry, i hit your dog and panicked". I think the thief kept the collar as a souvenier of his "triumph" so to speak.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

KZoppa said:


> thats good he has a PI involved. I had a feeling as soon as Hex's body showed up the case would be closed with the local law enforcement. It just doesnt make sense how they can close a case so easily after the area was thoroughly searched and no sign of Hex and suddenly they find him in an area they'd combed through already. I mean how the heck do you explain that?!?!
> 
> There is a lot about the whole thing that just doesnt make sense! They thoroughly searched the area and found no signs of Hex. A white van speeding away with Hex suddenly missing. Someone is said to have called and claimed he hit Hex but the bones were broken AFTER Hex was already dead. He was missing darn near a full two weeks. He was returned ON a training day where they knew he would be found. NO COLLAR. It doesnt add up to somebody simply hit him. All this happened before a trial right? There is too much involved that doesnt connect right for it to be simply "i'm sorry, i hit your dog and panicked".* I think the thief kept the collar as a souvenier of his "triumph" so to speak*.


Stuff like that is said on Criminal Minds alot. In the show they call it a the UnSub's(Unknown Subject) trophy, something they can "relive" their "moment" so to speak. It just creepy.

This sounds like a job for the BAU.


----------



## dazedtrucker

Wow. This crap is just scary.  Would it be treated this way if it were a human child???


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I just hope they find the jerk who did this. 

RIP Hex.


----------



## Cetan

I know the Sheriff isn't a dog, or even a medical expert.

If sufficient evidence is brought forth from the necropsy, is there a chance the sheriff will reopen the case?

Or is the sheriff just not caring?


----------



## ken k

I think the detective was told to close the investigation by his superiors because of the county spending money on a dog, just my 2 cents, it's good a PI is on the case, they can be unscrupulous, and I think that's what needed to catch these or the criminal 

RIP Hex


----------



## onyx'girl

There is discussion on another board about a disagreement/lawsuit with a club which may play into Hex's disappearance. Odd how this is just coming out.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Champion German shepherd found dead - WQAD

OK - If I posted the link incorrectly. it is already posted here somewhere. It is the interview right after Hex was found dead. This one statement always bothered me - even before now. 

The detective said, "We're going to work it as a crime until we find out it isn't." 
Made me think he already had doubts about it being a crime. Or just didn't care.

I would like an explanation as to the postpartum broken bones, the missing collar and the dog not being found across from the house for two weeks. This family is not getting justice.


----------



## Warrior09

This is the reason why I have my hachi chained up for awhile until our fence is fixed and put back up. Why kill a dog? That doesn't do or say anything. I hope the scumbag gets tortured and kill like that beautiful dog they killed.


----------



## msvette2u

onyx'girl said:


> There is discussion on another board about a disagreement/lawsuit with a club which may play into Hex's disappearance. Odd how this is just coming out.


I am not a member there so can't read it. What's it about?


----------



## lhczth

That discussion is on another board. Please do not bring it here. If you must know what it says either join the board or ask for information in PM's.

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa

*****


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Warrior09 said:


> This is the reason why I have my hachi chained up for awhile until our fence is fixed and put back up. Why kill a dog? That doesn't do or say anything. I hope the scumbag gets tortured and kill like that beautiful dog they killed.


Keeping a dog on a chain will not keep him from being stolen... it actually makes it easier for the thief to steal your dog.

Hopefully, he's not on a chain when nobody is home or paying attention.


----------



## selzer

I don't think it makes it easier, unless they somehow disable the dog. Dogs chained are often guarding, so it may make a difference to the passing thief. But if someone has and ax to grind and wants to use your dog for it, well, a chain won't help, a fenced yard won't help, even leaving the dog in the house won't help, if someone wants it bad enough.

People quickly determined that the bones were broken after the dog died. That was before the results of the necropsy. How did they determine that? Are we 100% certain that the information came from someone with a veterinary background? 

Also, a dog may die getting hit by a car with very little damage to bones, etc. If they are struck on the head the right way, they can die pretty much instantly. Or they may crawl back onto the road from wherever they are pitched and then die in the road. If it is dark, other cars might hit the form in the road and break the bones of the dead animal. 

From the beginning, it was pretty certain that the owner felt his dog had been taken. And it seemed pretty personal. Or, it seemed like it was not unreasonable for him to believe that someone would not only steal his dog or kill his dog, but would set it up to be found on the day that he trains, like some sort of vendetta. We have followed this, prayed for this dog, hoped that the dog would be found, wondered what may have happened, bought little bracelets, were outraged and grieved, when the dog was found dead. Now that it is sort of coming out that there was some sort of argument, I can understand why people on this board would want to know what was going on. At the same time, I am sure there is just as many good reasons why a link to the other forum, or discussing that situation here would be inappropriate. 

I would actually like to know what types of things might even throw suspicion of this on someone. At the same time, just because someone had a falling out on a board does not mean someone would steal/kill their dog, in that case my dogs are in deep doo doo. So, it sounds like the situation was beyond the ordinary grumps and grumbles. I guess I just understand completely if people here want to know the whole story, and that was very unlikely from the beginning.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I think some people are watching too much TV. Differentiating between peri mortem and postmortem trauma can be difficult, especially since I doubt there is someone qualified looking at his bones like a forensic anthropologist would a human's bones. Since it took so long to find the body, however, I'd be interested in knowing the level of decomp. 

Although we all love our dogs like human children, unfortuantely the law does not protect them the same way. Police are not going to investigate this like they would a death investigation.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I don't think it's watching too much television to say things don't add up. Hex's collar was gone and his body wasn't there before. I would think they should at least be able to determine how long Hex was dead. Was it 2 weeks? 2 days? Makes a big difference.
I also think the cause of death should be able to be determined. But what do I know?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I don't think it's watching too much television to say things don't add up. Hex's collar was gone and his body wasn't there before. I would think they should at least be able to determine how long Hex was dead. Was it 2 weeks? 2 days? Makes a big difference.
> I also think the cause of death should be able to be determined. But what do I know?


I didn't say that. I said people's expectations on what can actually be determined in an autopsy seem to be influenced by TV- (I unfortunately have deal with the CSI effect in my career). And I agree, the time since death should be narrowed down- but maybe it was and not released to the public? 
Even if they can determine the cause of death (i.e. a certain type of trauma or something else) doesn't mean they will ever know what actually caused the trauma or the manner of death.


----------



## selzer

I do not understand how the time of death matters that much. I mean, if we are going with the police assumption that the dog was hit by a car, then the dog could have been hit at any time trying to get back home. I find the assumption pretty unlikely, just because a dog that is not savy about cars and traffic would never have made it two weeks, and then just when he sees his house, he gets hit and killed -- that is serious coincidence and I would have a hard time believing it.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

selzer said:


> I do not understand how the time of death matters that much. I mean, if we are going with the police assumption that the dog was hit by a car, then the dog could have been hit at any time trying to get back home. I find the assumption pretty unlikely, just because a dog that is not savy about cars and traffic would never have made it two weeks, and then just when he sees his house, he gets hit and killed -- that is serious coincidence and I would have a hard time believing it.


 
True and I agree. But it could be helpful if he was in the later stages of decomp (and they had already searched that area), then he was obviously placed there. 

On another note, what is released to the media and the actual facts are often very different.


----------



## Konotashi




----------



## Warrior09

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Keeping a dog on a chain will not keep him from being stolen... it actually makes it easier for the thief to steal your dog.
> 
> Hopefully, he's not on a chain when nobody is home or paying attention.


I'm here 24/7 lol no1 will steal him considering i have a rottweiler also


----------



## DharmasMom

So, it seems Hex was hit by a car. I have to say I do find this more believable than someone stealing a dog in the wee hours of the morning and then torturing and killing it over a personal vendetta. At least not one that doesn't involve S-E-X. But who knows? Either way, Hex didn't deserve to die the way he did. No matter which way it was. RIP big guy, RIP.


----------



## Mrs.K

DharmasMom said:


> So, it seems Hex was hit by a car. I have to say I do find this more believable than someone stealing a dog in the wee hours of the morning and then torturing and killing it over a personal vendetta. At least not one that doesn't involve S-E-X. But who knows? Either way, Hex didn't deserve to die the way he did. No matter which way it was. RIP big guy, RIP.


Honestly, it is what I suspected all along. Living on a street, leaving the dog out by his own, off leash and no fence...I was wondering all along if he was hit by a car...


----------



## Konotashi

But why was his collar taken off? Why was his body placed in an area they had already searched - placed ON training day? Why were the bones broken after he was dead? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Konotashi said:


> But why was his collar taken off? Why was his body placed in an area they had already searched - placed ON training day? Why were the bones broken after he was dead? Doesn't make sense.


That's what I want to know.


----------



## onyx'girl

There was also something going on with a club, the thread I linked had that info on a lawsuit...so there were people who were not 'friendly' with Al. I don't know what to think, and do not like speculating.
Though I do feel Al would have searched the area near his home thoroughly, just in case Hex was hit by a vehicle...I wouldn't want to accuse someone of theft if I had an inkling that my dog may have been hit instead. Due to who he 'is' he would have known this would make big news. 
If it were 'just' me, then no one would really care that my dog was missing/stolen/possibly hit.


----------



## selzer

Mrs.K said:


> Honestly, it is what I suspected all along. Living on a street, leaving the dog out by his own, off leash and no fence...I was wondering all along if he was hit by a car...


We all live on a street. The dog was not on his own, he was taking the garbage out, he was out there. I must admit, that I let my dogs out front without a leash or fence when I am loading the car up. And sometimes when I am just playing with them. I know the risks, and I know my dogs. I am sure he did too. 

The best I can think is that the dog was picked up, and maybe was making his way back home and got hit. Hard to say.


----------



## Mrs.K

selzer said:


> We all live on a street. The dog was not on his own, he was taking the garbage out, he was out there. I must admit, that I let my dogs out front without a leash or fence when I am loading the car up. And sometimes when I am just playing with them. I know the risks, and I know my dogs. I am sure he did too.
> 
> The best I can think is that the dog was picked up, and maybe was making his way back home and got hit. Hard to say.


Nope, he actually went back inside and left the dog outside.


----------



## selzer

I thought he went to the back yard to get more garbage, he was taking the trash out. Had the dog with him. 

I dunno. I am all about people taking responsibility for their actions or inaction, but when a dog is killed, I figure there is no reason to sling blame on them too, unless they killed the dog themselves deliberately.


----------



## chelle

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I would think they should at least be able to determine how long Hex was dead. Was it 2 weeks? 2 days? Makes a big difference.


That's what I keep coming back to. There are a ton of uncertainties here, but it shouldn't be an issue to determine time of death within 24 hours give or take, once they recovered the body. I'm sure they must have searched the area where he was eventually found? Soo maybe I watch too much CSI, but you'd think they could get pretty close to knowing just when Hex found his way to his dying place.


----------



## chelle

selzer said:


> I thought he went to the back yard to get more garbage, he was taking the trash out. Had the dog with him.
> 
> I dunno. I am all about people taking responsibility for their actions or inaction, but when a dog is killed, I figure there is no reason to sling blame on them too, unless they killed the dog themselves deliberately.


Well in all truth, it could happen to many of us. Many mornings Bails and I are outside for our morning stuff and every once in awhile, I dart back inside for another dog, or maybe *I* need to potty myself! or I'm picking up poop,, or,,, I bring the garbage out!! or,,, whatever -- and it is only a second! He's never once run off, but what if he did, that ONE time and ran in the street? You never know unless you always leash your dog, I suppose.


----------



## DharmasMom

Konotashi said:


> But why was his collar taken off? Why was his body placed in an area they had already searched - placed ON training day? Why were the bones broken after he was dead? Doesn't make sense.



I can't answer all of those questions. I have no idea. The collar could have been ripped off on impact. The preliminary report could have been wrong or the bones could have been broken if Hex was hit again post mortem. As for how he got missed during the search...I have no answers.

I remember thinking when I first heard the story that it made no sense. Someone in a white van snatched a highly trained GSD in the predawn hours? Very, very weird. They would have had to been watching the house and know the family's routine. Know when Al was going to be out with the dog. Why else would they have been out there that early, waiting? How on earth does a person snatch a schutzhund trained GSD, quickly, get him into a van and get away, without getting seriously hurt?? And do it in a VERY short amount of time?? It doesn't make sense. 

When I read that Hex had then found dead, I thought maybe I was wrong. That it HAD happened that way. But I still thought it was beyond crazy. That it must be a complete lunatic. Now though reading what the SO has to say, I think the fact he was hit makes the most sense. We have a saying in medicine- If you hear hoofbeats in Texas, think horses, not zebras. 

I could be wrong. There could be a deranged, lunatic dognapper/murderer running around. Either way, I am very sad for Hex and his family. I am not blaming Al, regardless. I am sure he did not want this to happen and he is devastated. I just think the fact Hex is the victim of a tragic accident makes more sense than the fact he was viciously dognapped, tortured and murdered over some crazy, personal vendetta.


----------



## Konotashi

Given the fact that Al is a judge and also has (had) a dog that was a force to be reckoned with in competitions - it could me many things. Maybe someone didn't like a call Al made. Maybe someone wanted Hex out of the picture so that THEIR dog could take the stage. 
There's a lot that it could have been, but I'm highly doubting he was just hit by a car.


----------



## msvette2u

I think, if the dog was indeed hit by a car, quite possibly the story was told the way it was to save face. 
I can't imagine anyone stealing a dog trained for attack. I can't imagine anyone even trying. And I can't imagine, if someone wanted to hurt the owner using the dog, that they'd kill him..._then_ break all his bones?? I can imagine if he was hit by a truck (not just a passenger car) that it would break his bones. 
And I can imagine someone who is so professional wanting to save face.


----------



## Konotashi

I'm not sure they would have gone through the trouble of making it to the news, making the memorial bracelets, bringing in a PI, etc.


----------



## msvette2u

Konotashi said:


> But why was his collar taken off? Why was his body placed in an area they had already searched - placed ON training day? Why were the bones broken after he was dead? Doesn't make sense.


If the dog was hit by a car due to owner negligence (hey it happens) then it's possible he kept the dog and removed the collar and placed it there himself. 
I'm not saying this is how it happened...but it could be how it happened.


----------



## msvette2u

Konotashi said:


> I'm not sure they would have gone through the trouble of making it to the news, making the memorial bracelets, bringing in a PI, etc.


I am. Because this guy is a big wig, and he would not want to go to anyone and say "Oh yeah my prize GSD got ran over outside my house last night". 
What else are you going to do? Maybe when people found out, they encouraged him to do those things and it snowballed. He couldn't back out then and say "naw, we won't go to all that trouble"...


----------



## lhczth

Since this has turned into a character attack of Hex's owner I am closing the thread.

Shame on you.


----------

